# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Rokid Glass, AI powered AR glasses for enterprise, Rokid, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA, Hangzhou, China

## Airicist

Developer - Rokid, Inc.

Home page - glass.rokid.com

rokid.ai/products/rokid-glass-2

"Rokid Air, 4K AR Glasses with Voice Control AI" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI voice assistant developer Rokid raises $100M Series B extension to build its US presence"

by Catherine Shu
January 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Rokid Glass - AI powered AR glasses for enterprise

Published on Jun 4, 2019




> Rokid Glass is a standalone AR eyewear enabled by AI. It provides a seamless solution for enterprises to embrace the benefits of AI and AR without interrupting their existing operations. Rokid’s background in AI makes its way into the product with an AI assistant onboard. Remote assistance, field service, training, and manufacturing are called out specifically for use cases. Rokid Glass ships with Glass SDK, a full suite of development kits by Rokid, to build customized apps around features like remote assistance, marker-based tracking, face recognition, object recognition, and indoor navigation to solve productivity challenges faced by enterprises.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chinese AI smart glasses check temperature of hundreds of people in minutes to help identify Coronavirus cases"

by Jason Murdock
March 26, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chinese AR start-up Rokid eyes industrial applications after success with temperature-reading smart glasses"
Shipments of Rokid Glass 1 soared between April and June, giving the company one of its biggest commercial successes since its foundation in 2014
In China, the AR and VR market is forecast to grow 66 per cent year on year to US$4.09 billion in 2020, according to IDC

by Che Pan
July 31, 2020

----------

